# European Court of Justice banned Honey containing pollen from GMOs like MON810



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Just ban Monsanto in its entirety...


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

sevenmmm said:


> Just ban Monsanto in its entirety...


I'll second that.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Wonder how they plan to distinguish the difference between the GMO honey and NonGMO honey? Perhaps they plan to look at the pollen. Least that is the only way I can think of.

In a rural - agricultural area these days it would be almost impossible to produce honey without some GMO pollen. So I guess.. USA honey would be banned... that is if we made enough to import. Which makes me wonder how much honey one could make in most parts of Europe without some GMO pollen getting in there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> ... that is if we made enough to import.


"import"? Herb, you meant "export". And we do export some honey. Not as much as we import, but we do. I had a guy from NYC who wanted me to produce Raw honey for him. He took some of my Honey to a Trade Show in Taiwan.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> "import"? Herb, you meant "export". .



Yup... I meant "Export". On more careful reading I see that GMO honey (which I suspect must be most of it) is not actually banned... it has to have a safety check. I wonder if the Europeans have had a safety check for their corn? Surely they do not plan to "import" all their corn.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

If there is no market or sales in Europe for honey containing GMO pollen because the label would say the product contains GMO pollen , in fine print, .... where are those German honey packers going to buy the honey that is GMO pollen free, and I don't think there is such honey unless its organic from say Brazil


----------



## Klaus Maresch (Feb 10, 2005)

On Thursday I visited a local grocery and I could see that honey from Canada "Clover Crest" is no longer offered. And I was told that lots of cereals containing honey will be examined in future. We've a strong discussion about this in the newspapers because it is europe-wide. Especially beekeepers in Spain are in trouble because Spain uses lots of GMOs in agriculture. And the court said that those farmers which are using MON810 or other GMOs have to compensate when beekeepers in their neighbourhood will find GMO-Pollen in their honey.

I think this will become a good way to stop Monsanto, BASF, Syngenta or BayerCropscience and their GMOs.

Greetings

Klaus


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

So Klaus perhaps you could explain to me how "That's fantastic".

Jean-Marc


----------



## Klaus Maresch (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Jean-Marc,

it's our point of view that GMOs mustn't be allowed to be offer in groceries because there are too many (perhaps unknown) risks for health and environment. In germany, more than 80% of the population is strictly against GMOs. Last year 24 Honeys from all over the world has been examined if gmo-Pollen could be found. In 11 of these honeys GMO-Pollen werde found, some of them from Canada. I know it's not in the responsibility of the Canadian collegues but this GMO-Honey is in our eyes no longer a product from nature. German customers trust in the quality of german honey and they trust in german beekeepers which feels responsible for nature. We didn't have big scandals with residues of antibiotics or pesticides in honey and beekeepers in Germeny feel proud about this. And that's why we're very, very happy about this decision of the European Court concerning GMO-Pollen in Honey. 

Maybe american beekeeper have another idea about this but you should know that in our eyes Monsanto, Syngenta and entreprises like this from the agricultural sector are on the same level of sympathy like a well-known man from the Pakistani region who was shot by american special forces some months ago.

But we feel with our canadian collegues and their problems to sell their honey in Europe. 

Greetings, Klaus


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

First off lets not confuse the issues of pesticides and antibiotics with those of GMO pollen. Now lets put aside for a moment our opinions of Monsanto (check your hostility at the door folks) and work with some facts. Is this decision is based on some scientific evidence showing the ill effects that can result from consuming honey with trace amounts of GMO pollen? If so please inform us. Or is it perhaps more of a public perception type of thing? I am not saying the latter is necessarily wrong, certainly German consumers have the right to have their demands in the market place heard, just trying to understand where this is coming from.


----------



## borderbeeman (Dec 16, 2010)

The crucial point is that GMOs are illegal in much of Europe - GM crops cannot be planted in the UK, most of France and Germany. So if Genetically Modified pollen turns up in a jar of honey - it's simply illegal - not allowed. The issue has arisen because there are 'test plots' which have been licensed in Germany and the GM pollen has turned up in the honey of beekeepers a few km from these plots.

The secondary issue is that some member states of the EU - like Poland and Spain, have allowed GM crops to be planted and honey derived from these is then imported into other member states, but it contains GM pollen which is illegal in those countries.

Its a mess.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

borderbeeman said:


> The crucial point is that GMOs are illegal in much of Europe - GM crops cannot be planted in the UK, most of France and Germany. .


What is it that most of Europe finds problematic about GMO plants? Are there results that show that it is damaging to consume. Or do GMO producers have to prove it is safe first?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

A little more gas on the fire of GMO pollen

from Joe Rowland http://www.biotech-info.net/JR_testimony.html


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Irwin,
That's eye opening the Joe Rowland thing. It's amazing that any one would think that Monsanto is doing anyone any good and I'm sure thy didn't even think about the effects on honey bees until some one raise questions. I don't understand how you can patent a bean, corn, and recently sugar beets. So I'm sure that some where some beekeeper is even supplying there bees with GMO sugar. All opposed to GMOs can thank Clarance Thomas for letting Monsanto get a patent, who would guess he worked for them before he became Chief Justice????


----------

